# Lumbar x-ray



## Kimberley (Aug 26, 2010)

Lateral view of lumbar spine with flexion, extension, and neutral positioning as well as AP view.

Would i bill 72110 or 72114?

Thanks


----------



## Kimberley (Sep 2, 2010)

Any suggestions would be great

Thanks!!


----------



## hermin66@hotmail.com (Sep 3, 2010)

*Suggestion*

Cpt 72114


----------



## Estherrani (Dec 8, 2022)

AP and lateral views of the lumbar spine with lateral flexion and extension views.
Pl suggest the views?


----------

